# Sam Hill's crazy run



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

DH Men 3rd Sam Hill World Championship - Mountain Bike Videos - Extreme.com - Gives you the best high quality extreme sports video and all the latest news and events from the world of action sports.

Anyone else see this? Pretty amazing run until he slips out. Still only 0.5s back.

Also, is it me or is he wearing what looks like XC spandex?


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

oldie, but goodie


----------



## swiper (Sep 12, 2011)

sick


----------



## XGee (Nov 11, 2011)

Drth Vadr said:


> oldie, but goodie


true


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Was there any video that ever got released of his implosion at Ft. William?


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

And then there was this: Danny Hart's 2011 World Championship Winning Downhill Run at Champery - bturman - Mountain Biking Videos - Vital MTB


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Pau11y said:


> And then there was this: Danny Hart's 2011 World Championship Winning Downhill Run at Champery - bturman - Mountain Biking Videos - Vital MTB


+1 My thoughts exactly. :thumbsup:


----------



## DrJosiah (Oct 9, 2011)

Those videos are awesome. It's a shame the idiot commentators ruin it the sound.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

awesome oldie....sidenote Sam said the gearing was too high....if it would have been lower he could have got back to speed faster


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, saw Danny Hart's run, but missed Sam Hill's. Good stuff.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

DrJosiah said:


> Those videos are awesome. It's a shame the idiot commentators ruin it the sound.


Haha! Probably the least professional "commentary" I've heard in any sport. Sounded like a couple of drunk fans they stuck a mic in front of.


----------



## OK_MTBer (Sep 28, 2011)

Jason B said:


> +1 My thoughts exactly. :thumbsup:


I think the commentator's last statement pretty much sums up how killer that run was..."HOW DOES HE SIT DOWN!.......".


----------



## illnotsick (Mar 28, 2011)

big_slacker said:


> Haha! Probably the least professional "commentary" I've heard in any sport. Sounded like a couple of drunk fans they stuck a mic in front of.


The commentary is what I wake up at 3am to watch those live for. I'd rather listen to drunk fans who care about what's happening than brent musberger who wants to tell you good he would be if he were out there. 
Rob Warner for Life :thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

DrJosiah said:


> Those videos are awesome. It's a shame the idiot commentators ruin it the sound.





big_slacker said:


> Haha! Probably the least professional "commentary" I've heard in any sport. Sounded like a couple of drunk fans they stuck a mic in front of.


Uhhh, those idiot commentators are amazing. It's downhill, not baseball. Anyone who takes it too seriously is doing it wrong.

Also, the more I watch the 2, the more I think Sam's run is more impressive. He looks SIGNIFICANTLY faster than any of the other riders, scary fast. Hart not so much I think.

I hope Sam gets back to true form. Him, Gwin, and Hart in top form would be an amazing season of racing.


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

genemk said:


> Also, is it me or is he wearing what looks like XC spandex?


Yes that is, but unfortunately that is no longer allowed either..... they banned spandex due to it's influence on the sports "looks"


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

2clue said:


> Yes that is, but unfortunately that is no longer allowed either..... they banned spandex due to it's influence on the sports "looks"


Are you serious? I hate the way it looks for sure, but it's pretty funny they'd go that far.


----------



## petercarm (Nov 5, 2007)

big_slacker said:


> Haha! Probably the least professional "commentary" I've heard in any sport. Sounded like a couple of drunk fans they stuck a mic in front of.


Rob Warner is a legend. Ex-pro downhiller. Relish a sport where there are still characters.

For a bit of RW appreciation you can look up his course run at this years worlds on freecaster.tv. He's been a few years out of the sport at the top level and it shows. This is the man who donned a micro light engine pack to invent a new sport of powered mountain biking (in jest). Managed to set off some speed cameras on the road with that set up as well.

Thank heaven for people who don't take life seriously.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jason333 (Aug 14, 2010)

Rob Warner is literally 80% of the reason I woke up at 6:30 am to watch World Cup this year.

I really hope the extreme.com series catches on.


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

genemk said:


> Are you serious? I hate the way it looks for sure, but it's pretty funny they'd go that far.


I believe the main scare was that downhill was just gonna become some aero time trial roadie event.


----------



## DrJosiah (Oct 9, 2011)

*shrug* nothing against who's commenting... but personally I'd rather they all just shut up so I can watch, instead of getting yelled at. At least it's not as bad as Soccer...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

DrJosiah said:


> *shrug* nothing against who's commenting... but personally I'd rather they all just shut up so I can watch, instead of getting yelled at. At least it's not as bad as Soccer...


there is a mute button.

Also, you watch one run and you think that way, but most of the actual fans who wake up early to watch are watching 40+ runs of people taking the exact same line. Some spice is a good thing.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Uhhh, those idiot commentators are amazing. It's downhill, not baseball. Anyone who takes it too seriously is doing it wrong.
> 
> Also, the more I watch the 2, the more I think Sam's run is more impressive. He looks SIGNIFICANTLY faster than any of the other riders, scary fast. Hart not so much I think....


I kinda agree with that, but let's not forget, Sam's run was in the dry. Still, that section towards the bottom third where he is just pinned through the rough, is incredible. Even RW can't believe his eyes. Shame he had to bin it, would have been a win for the ages.

Hart's run took on all its significance when you watch the world's best slip and slide their way down, and then Hart comes along, rides down easy, takes the aggressive lines, and THAT whip...

Oh and RW FTW!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

William42 said:


> there is a mute button.
> 
> Also, you watch one run and you think that way, but most of the actual fans who wake up early to watch are watching 40+ runs of people taking the exact same line. Some spice is a good thing.


I was going to write almost exactly this. I've watched nearly every race live on Freecaster over the past 3 years. RW doesn't say a whole lot until the top 20 riders or so and it gets a bit boring at times seeing the same run over and over. His over the top commentary really adds to the entertainment value of the race. After all, lets not forget that it is supposed to be entertaining and FUN.

It's complete idiocy that the "big" sports are taken so seriously. For effs sake somebody is hitting/throwing a ball. WGAS, WGAF?


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Iceman2058 said:


> I kinda agree with that, but let's not forget, Sam's run was in the dry. Still, that section towards the bottom third where he is just pinned through the rough, is incredible. Even RW can't believe his eyes. Shame he had to bin it, would have been a win for the ages.
> 
> Hart's run took on all its significance when you watch the world's best slip and slide their way down, and then Hart comes along, rides down easy, takes the aggressive lines, and THAT whip...
> 
> Oh and RW FTW!!! :thumbsup:


Wet or dry has nothing to do with it, its about how much they blew the doors off of their competition. If anything being the the dry makes it more impressive because you'd expect a lower standard deviation of results in the dry (I think?). In the wet you can definitely attribute more to luck. Hart looks impressive at champery, but Sam Hill looks SCARY at Val di sole. I get knots in my stomach imaging how fast he's going at 1:35 and 2:40 (his time, not the video's time).

Also, the thing about Sam's 2007 Champery run is that it was proportionately more impressive than Harts as well. Gee and Greg went down just before Sam in the same conditions. He didn't be those 2 by 11 seconds, or 20 seconds, he beat them by something like 45 seconds. Gwin was right up on Harts time before he crashed, just got unlucky. They were all going down in more or less the same conditions by the looks of it. Also he won Quali that year by 14 seconds. Hart's run was f-ing impressive, but I think Hill's 2 runs are just...ungodly. Although Hart does have more style. He gets double points for that I think.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Diff between exciting and batshit crazy. Motogp is a bunch of guys riding the same line and the announcers also freak when something happens. Just not the entire lap. 

To each his own, if you like it you like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Inspiring!


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

I can't believe people don't like that commentary... I loved it during the Danny Hart run. SO MUCH enthusiasm.. Makes it way better!


----------



## Mo(n)arch (Dec 21, 2009)

Sam Hill in Champery was absolutely out of this world. He got 3rd with 1.3 or 1.5 seconds down. And he crashed.
I watched this run so often in F1rst as the race commentator says:"That was the best ride I have ever seen. That beats everything. Sam Hill is a legend." The first three times I got goose bumps on that part. And Matti Lehikonen seriously scared in the hotseat...

And the run in Val di sole was also in the same league. I mean almost 8 seconds in the dry at worlds?!


----------



## petercarm (Nov 5, 2007)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Also, the thing about Sam's 2007 Champery run is that it was proportionately more impressive than Harts as well. Gee and Greg went down just before Sam in the same conditions. He didn't be those 2 by 11 seconds, or 20 seconds, he beat them by something like 45 seconds. Gwin was right up on Harts time before he crashed, just got unlucky. They were all going down in more or less the same conditions by the looks of it. Also he won Quali that year by 14 seconds. Hart's run was f-ing impressive, but I think Hill's 2 runs are just...ungodly. Although Hart does have more style. He gets double points for that I think.


hill's 2007 run was astonishing. We don't know if he was on spikes going some way to explaining 45 seconds over gee, but gee rode without goggles in absolute survival mode.

In 2008 his fall looks like he was too greedy on that flat corner. He came in hot off the jump. Gee's championship winning run had him use a catch berm on the outside. Sam's run is hair raising and he was at the top of his game... unfortunate. Joy of this sport is that is won on the clock and not on points.

Though smart, not sure about matti sand bagging in qualifying to give the best chance of a dry run in 2007.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Of all the runs I have ever watched Hart's run in the shittiest of weather still gets my vote for the best DH ride I may ever see. For months now I still watch it a few times a few and show everyone that I can. Just amazing skill, speed and control. Too bad Hill had to spill on that run but it was still great!


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

How can anyone not like Rob and Nige commentating? My dad who loves NFL and all American mainstream sports loved the commentary, said that the commentators make the race. All commentators should be more like them, truly passionate and able to speak about the spectacle on their own terms. I hate listening to a baseball or football games commentators it sounds scripted. 

As far as the video, yes I've seen it, I imagine many other true downhill fans on here saw it as well. I personally saw it live. As for the "xc skin suit", it was world champs, all downhill racers were wearing skin suits on that day up until a couple years ago when the UCI decided to ban skin suits on gravity disciplines. Supposed to give the riders a more moto look, to boost mass market appeal.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

SICK ASS VIDEOS! Thanks for posting!!! Sorry but I also had to hit the mute button!


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

Wait how do all of you spend so much time in the DH/FR forum and have not seen this legendary run? You DH on your DH race bikes but have never watched a DH race?
Also how don't you like the hilarious commentary? 

The difference between this run in 2008 and Danny Harts run this year are the conditions. In 2008 they were near ideal conditions and Hill smoked everyone (until he washed out). This year it was a muddy mess in which it was super easy to make 1 tiny mistake in the less predictable slop. Danny Harts run was impressive but mostly in how lucky he was to stay in control. Other riders were on par but crashed out of the running.


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Wet or dry has nothing to do with it, its about how much they blew the doors off of their competition. If anything being the the dry makes it more impressive because you'd expect a lower standard deviation of results in the dry (I think?). In the wet you can definitely attribute more to luck. Hart looks impressive at champery, but Sam Hill looks SCARY at Val di sole. I get knots in my stomach imaging how fast he's going at 1:35 and 2:40 (his time, not the video's time).
> 
> Also, the thing about Sam's 2007 Champery run is that it was proportionately more impressive than Harts as well. Gee and Greg went down just before Sam in the same conditions. He didn't be those 2 by 11 seconds, or 20 seconds, he beat them by something like 45 seconds. Gwin was right up on Harts time before he crashed, just got unlucky. They were all going down in more or less the same conditions by the looks of it. Also he won Quali that year by 14 seconds. Hart's run was f-ing impressive, but I think Hill's 2 runs are just...ungodly. Although Hart does have more style. He gets double points for that I think.


What he said^^


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Now the real question is, did he ever use his brakes during that run?


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

jtnord said:


> Wait how do all of you spend so much time in the DH/FR forum and have not seen this legendary run? You DH on your DH race bikes but have never watched a DH race?
> Also how don't you like the hilarious commentary?
> 
> The difference between this run in 2008 and Danny Harts run this year are the conditions. In 2008 they were near ideal conditions and Hill smoked everyone (until he washed out). This year it was a muddy mess in which it was super easy to make 1 tiny mistake in the less predictable slop. Danny Harts run was impressive but mostly in how lucky he was to stay in control. Other riders were on par but crashed out of the running.


Well, I just starting biking 2 years ago and most of the riding around here is freeride so I haven't really done as much DH until this past summer. Hopefully that makes you less perplexed about the situation.

I also don't get how people don't like the commentary. It's just not the same without it. That's the same reason we watched the world cups (soccer) in college on Mexican channels even though I don't speak Spanish. Their commentators are way more into it.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Wet or dry has nothing to do with it, its about how much they blew the doors off of their competition. If anything being the the dry makes it more impressive because you'd expect a lower standard deviation of results in the dry (I think?). In the wet you can definitely attribute more to luck. Hart looks impressive at champery, but Sam Hill looks SCARY at Val di sole. I get knots in my stomach imaging how fast he's going at 1:35 and 2:40 (his time, not the video's time).
> 
> Also, the thing about Sam's 2007 Champery run is that it was proportionately more impressive than Harts as well. Gee and Greg went down just before Sam in the same conditions. He didn't be those 2 by 11 seconds, or 20 seconds, he beat them by something like 45 seconds. Gwin was right up on Harts time before he crashed, just got unlucky. They were all going down in more or less the same conditions by the looks of it. Also he won Quali that year by 14 seconds. Hart's run was f-ing impressive, but I think Hill's 2 runs are just...ungodly. Although Hart does have more style. He gets double points for that I think.


Why did a visual of an armchair QB just popped into my mind? :skep:

"Wet or dry has nothing to do with it..." I wonder if Gwin shares that sentiment after his crash in the oil slick?


----------



## skadkaer (Oct 6, 2011)

Say what you want - that mud run was/is/will forever be a epic race


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

Hart's run was AWSOME and will go down as a all time great......But Sam's run was SUPERHUMAN, even though he crashed out. Terrain had more rocks and roots reeking havoc on the suspension. I counted 2 brake squeals and the dust up in the crash turn. To crush the field in ideal conditions and still podium after a crash..... LEGENDARY


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Both runs are the just the best watching... but it's good to see 07 Champery being bumped. Sublime skills.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

genemk said:


> DH Men 3rd Sam Hill World Championship - Mountain Bike Videos - Extreme.com - Gives you the best high quality extreme sports video and all the latest news and events from the world of action sports.
> 
> Anyone else see this? Pretty amazing run until he slips out. Still only 0.5s back.
> 
> Also, is it me or is he wearing what looks like XC spandex?


Welcome to 2008. Although that is still one of my favorite clips of all time. Sam is so much fun to watch. I want to see Hill, Hart, Gee, Minaar and Gwin all 100% healthy next year.

For your spandex comment; I believe Shawn Pauler lost World Champs in 1999 or 2000 to Vouilloz by 0.01 seconds. Vouilloz wore a skin suit (spandex) and Pauler didn't. When asked if he would have worn one if it meant him gaining that time and winning Shawn Pauler said no.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Ithnu said:


> Welcome to 2008. Although that is still one of my favorite clips of all time. Sam is so much fun to watch. I want to see Hill, Hart, Gee, Minaar and Gwin all 100% healthy next year.
> 
> For your spandex comment; I believe Shawn Pauler lost World Champs in 1999 or 2000 to Vouilloz by 0.01 seconds. Vouilloz wore a skin suit (spandex) and Pauler didn't. When asked if he would have worn one if it meant him gaining that time and winning Shawn Pauler said no.


Who's that Shawn Pauler dude you are talking about?


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

norbar said:


> Who's that Shawn Pauler dude you are talking about?


Now now, only kids are allowed to play that card. I've seen you post enough here and on RM to know you know better.


----------

